# Dual charger 5D Mark II



## oilbeefhooked (Sep 30, 2011)

Can any one recommend a dual charger for my 5D MarkII battery LP-E6. I was going to buy the single charger system but I think it would be easier just to buy an after market dual charger. Thanks!


----------



## AG (Sep 30, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/6jhkqjs

your welcome


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Sep 30, 2011)

I use this one

http://www.amazon.com/DUAL-ion-Battery-Charger-Batteries-Digital/dp/B0049CPQ36/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

it works fine, it comes with a 12v car adapter also. It may take a bit long to charge two at the same time (longer than one, or than two in two normal chargers), bit it is very practical. The percentage lights are a bit weird when using third party batteries, but just don't pay any attention and it'll be fine.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 30, 2011)

AG said:


> http://tinyurl.com/6jhkqjs
> 
> your welcome



When someone asks for a recommendation it implies they want your opinion. In other words he wants a good one, and needs to know if anyone has any experience with one.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 2, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > http://tinyurl.com/6jhkqjs
> ...



if we're going to rip apart his post, can we at least fix the grammar?

you're welcome.


----------



## dgbarar (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased one from Amazon. Had it two hours and have requested a refund. The LEDs worked with an official Canon battery. At full charge, all of LEDs were off when all were supposed to be illuminated.

I have asked for refund. Since Amazon is only a third party in the transaction, I have to wait for the seller to contact me to provide refund instructions.

I would avoid this product.

Don

BTW. I think the grammer is correct.


----------



## ayazasifphoto (Oct 2, 2011)

oilbeefhooked said:


> Can any one recommend a dual charger for my 5D MarkII battery LP-E6. I was going to buy the single charger system but I think it would be easier just to buy an after market dual charger. Thanks!



I have been using the Pearstone one for about 6 months now. I have the grip so I always charge two at once. It has a nice LCD readout on capacity/charge. I think it also charges faster than Canon's charger. It also has removable plates which you can switch out for other kinds of supported battery types. Lastly, it comes with a cable for charging in the car (which was a nice bonus). I got mine from BH: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/711470-REG/Pearstone_DLCCNLPE5_Duo_Battery_Charger_for.html

Hope that helps.

Ayaz


----------

